# Rio's vs Merriams; How to tell the difference?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering, how specifically do you tell a Rio from a merriam? I swear between 2 bunches I am looking at they are somewhat different. The ones seem to be more shiny and have less white on their tailfeathers, the others are darker and have somewhat more white on their fans.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The ones seem to be more shiny and have less white on their tailfeathers, the others are darker and have somewhat more white on their fans.


There ya go! You just answered your own question. 

It's actually more about logistics than anything. If you aren't in the four corner area of SD,MT,ND,and WY or in the LaSals here in UT, all bets are off. There is so much mix breeding and hybridization going on everywhere you never know what you're looking at.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, educate me, which one has the more white on the tail? Is one species larger in body size than the other?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a link that will give you plenty of info: http://www.nwtf.org/for_hunters/all_about_turkeys.html


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> OK, educate me, which one has the more white on the tail? Is one species larger in body size than the other?


Merriams have more white than the Rios' but like Tex said most of the birds here are hybrid because of cross breeding.


----------

